# Bottom bracket on Mercier Corvus?



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone know which bottom bracket is included on the Corvus? The spec page at BD just says Sealed Cartridge and I would like to know if it is decent quality or if they went low end like they did on the hubs. I emailed Mercier and they don't answer.

Thanks


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

chas0039 said:


> ...I emailed Mercier and they don't answer.....
> 
> Thanks


Not surprising since they really is no "company" named "Mercier". It is just a house brand of Bikesdirect. Email bikesdirect directly. If they don't answer than send the owner a PM thru this website. His forum name is Bikesdirect


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Not surprising since they really is no "company" named "Mercier". It is just a house brand of Bikesdirect. Email bikesdirect directly. If they don't answer than send the owner a PM thru this website. His forum name is Bikesdirect



Thanks, I will check with him. According to wikipedia and others you are not quite right about Mercier. They are a real company, Kinesis Industry Co. Ltd. and Maxway Cycles Co., Ltd. with just a few distributors. Kinesis has a US subsidiary located in Portland, Oregon that alone generates $5-$10million in annual sales. The company was founded in 1989 by 5 former employees of Giant Bicycles. Of course, BikesDirect just orders the Mercier name on them.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

chas0039 said:


> Thanks, I will check with him. According to wikipedia and others you are not quite right about Mercier. They are a real company, Kinesis Industry Co. Ltd. and Maxway Cycles Co., Ltd. with just a few distributors. Kinesis has a US subsidiary located in Portland, Oregon that alone generates $5-$10million in annual sales. The company was founded in 1989 by 5 former employees of Giant Bicycles. Of course, BikesDirect just orders the Mercier name on them.


From Wikipedia:

"Cycles Mercier *assembles bicycles consisting *of Kinesis Industry Co. Ltd. and Maxway Cycles Co., Ltd. frames, manufactured in Taiwan, *has no relationship to the long-time French bicycle manufacturer, Mercier*. The bicycles are sold *exclusively* by the Cycle Spectrum and BikesDirect.com chain, and a few select eBay merchants"


Doesn't that mean that they are a House brand for Bikesdirect??


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

It depends on what you mean by House Brand. In any case, my point is that there is a company that makes these bikes and they do have a website with email and they are much more likely to know what the bottom bracket is than BikesDirect since it is an internal part and BikesDirect does not assemble these and you cannot just look at the bike and see what it is. 

After all, if Kenesis sells frames to Trek and they just add on Shimano parts and a Trek sticker it is hard to see the difference other than Trek and others have a network of dealers whereas Motobecane, Mercier and others do not. They still show up at trade shows and develop new models.

We most likely are saying the same thing and I see your point, I just didn't think BD would know the answer.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

chas0039 said:


> I just didn't think BD would know the answer.


BD better know. And if your emails don't get a response from BD, then do as lifelover suggests and PM Mike.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

chas0039 said:


> ... there is a company that makes these bikes and they do have a website with email and they are much more likely to know what the bottom bracket is than BikesDirect..........
> 
> We most likely are saying the same thing and I see your point, I just didn't think BD would know the answer.


We are not saying the same thing at all. I'm saying that I suspect (can't say with 100% certainty and don't want to make Mike mad) that there is not a Single person that is employed directly and solely by a company name "Mercier". All of the Mercier bikes are spec'd by the people that work for BD and/or Cycle Spectrum (?) or maybe even Mike himself.

If you get a reply from someone at the Mercier website email it will be an employee of bikesdirect or Cycle Spectrum.

If the people at BD can not tell you how a bike they sell is spec'd than that is pitiful. As much as I would like to believe that I suspect they know what kind of BB is in all of the bikes they sell.

Ask BD. It may take them a day or two to get to your email but I'm sure they will respond.

I'm kinda surprised Mike has not answered the question via a PM yet.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> I'm kinda surprised Mike has not answered the question via a PM yet.


I sent a PM to Mike at BD days ago and still have not received a response. He also hasn't posted in 5 days so I would suspect he might be on vacation or something. Either way, I suggest sending him a PM like others here have suggested.

---Craig


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am waiting for a response on my crankset; they sent the wrong one on the bike. When I get a line of communication open after the fourth, I ask them about the BB. Given that I got the wrong crank, I would guess that these come direct from Taiwan and aren't opened prior to shipping to me so BD most likely has to take whatever specs they get.

On a positive note, my Mercier is much better than I suspected it would be. The only weak link is the throw away pedals. I spent $30 to upgrade the front dérailleur to a 105 but nothing else is needed. Otherwise very good fit and finish and it rides like a dream.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

sonex305 said:


> I sent a PM to Mike at BD days ago and still have not received a response. He also hasn't posted in 5 days so I would suspect he might be on vacation or something. Either way, I suggest sending him a PM like others here have suggested.
> 
> ---Craig


Craig

Good guess
I am on a road trip to Texas to inspect warehouses

I answered your PM

I'll be back in my offices July 18th

mike


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

chas0039 said:


> Does anyone know which bottom bracket is included on the Corvus? The spec page at BD just says Sealed Cartridge and I would like to know if it is decent quality or if they went low end like they did on the hubs. I emailed Mercier and they don't answer.
> 
> Thanks



Hi
I am on a road trip and can not check my exact specs right now

I assume you mean the CORVUS - which is Reynolds Steel
not the CORVUS AL which is 7005AL

The Corvus is made by Ideal [Fuji]
and we have sold the same basic steel model for 5 years
I have never heard of any issues on this bike -- BB or otherwise
The BB is likely a sealed ball bearing from Truvativ - but I am not sure till I can check my specs -- 

I will be back in the office on July 18th
please PM my then and I can get exact specs

mike


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> Hi
> I am on a road trip and can not check my exact specs right now
> 
> I assume you mean the CORVUS - which is Reynolds Steel
> ...


Much thanks. You are right, I have the Corvus with the 520 steel. I'm not much of an AL rider. I have another issue I will send in the PM. Things can hold until you get back.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

Even my LBS isn't as straightforward as Mike when asked a direct question concerning the quality of his products. I have never done business with BD or seen a Mercier (or a modern Motobecane, for that matter), but if I ever need another bike I will consider one.


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

I have had real french made mercer and its quite superior to the cookie cutter chinese 3 size faux bicycle there trying to pass off as a mercer. the worksmanship is superb and it is has beautiful lug work. if you can find a real mercer buy it. The chinese faux impostor mercer is not even close.and besides its about a dozen other bicycles a quick change of decals or dare i say a quick change disguise and its any bicycle they would have it be.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

real schwinns only said:


> I have had real french made mercer and its quite superior to the cookie cutter chinese 3 size faux bicycle there trying to pass off as a mercer. the worksmanship is superb and it is has beautiful lug work. if you can find a real mercer buy it. The chinese faux impostor mercer is not even close.and besides its about a dozen other bicycles a quick change of decals or dare i say a quick change disguise and its any bicycle they would have it be.


pix of your real bikes plz :thumbsup:


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

real schwinns only said:


> I have had real french made mercer and its quite superior to the cookie cutter chinese 3 size faux bicycle there trying to pass off as a mercer. the worksmanship is superb and it is has beautiful lug work.


Too bad they weren't superior enough to stay in business.:blush2:


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

real schwinns only said:


> I have had real french made mercer and its quite superior to the cookie cutter chinese 3 size faux bicycle there trying to pass off as a mercer. the worksmanship is superb and it is has beautiful lug work. if you can find a real mercer buy it. The chinese faux impostor mercer is not even close.and besides its about a dozen other bicycles a quick change of decals or dare i say a quick change disguise and its any bicycle they would have it be.



I know of no bikes branded Mercier being made in China
If you do, please post or PM where you saw those. 
I know to know of that if it is indeed happening

No Mercier we sell is made in China


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

It's also funny that RSO responded to a 17 month old post, and can't spell the name of his bike.


----------

